# What mini light bar are you running?



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking at getting a new light for the truck,I seem to be leaning toward the Axixtech Falcon. Strobesnmore has it for a reasonable price and the design seems pretty cool. I dont want to spend a ton and think its got more than enough light output for the cost. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

A couple of questions first: 

1) How much do you want to spend?

2) Do you want LEDs or are you open to strobes or halogen rotators?

3) Do you have any overhead clearance issues?

4) Permanent or magnet mount?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I've got a Whelen mini century 16". American made, 5 year warranty.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a whelen guardian with the strobes. very nice mini.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

i got the axixtech mb30 mini light bar from strobes n more. I love it, its small and is very bright and is cheaper than the falcon


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking at led mostly,I used to have a Whelen Edge 6 head strobe lightbar. This new truck is gas and only has one battery so I want to keep the draw low. Way back in the day I ran a Federal Highlighter halogen rotator, that truck had dual batteries. I was watching some youtube videos and some of the lesser name units just look cheaply made but they try to gry over 300.00 for a 18" bar.......


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cond Enterprise;1825388 said:


> Looking at led mostly,I used to have a Whelen Edge 6 head strobe lightbar. This new truck is gas and only has one battery so I want to keep the draw low. Way back in the day I ran a Federal Highlighter halogen rotator, that truck had dual batteries. I was watching some youtube videos and some of the lesser name units just look cheaply made but they try to gry over 300.00 for a 18" bar.......


throw a second battery in and make it a dual set up, that's what ima do because I have a lot of lights plus a plow and salter


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Does your truck have the Ford Upfitter Switch panel?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whelen responder lp.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Didn't come with upfitters,couldn't believe the fully loaded truck didn't have them.....no nav,no power moonroof....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Whelen Edge 9000 Old unit but works good.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

we have 2 of the falcons, great lights, nice and bright. we also have 1 mini century, same deal as the falcon really bright and nice


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Sound off Pinnacle. Super bright, even in daylight, tons of patterns, and super strong magnets.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004PE499A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I checked out the Axixtech MB30 ,man that thing is tiny! I have a light plate on my Pro Rack that is 16" x 7" so I'm gonna order the Falcon. The price difference is 25.00 and it keeps my total cost under 300.00 That mini bar is super bright, just dont want to stick it to my roof.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cond Enterprise;1825533 said:


> I checked out the Axixtech MB30 ,man that thing is tiny! I have a light plate on my Pro Rack that is 16" x 7" so I'm gonna order the Falcon. The price difference is 25.00 and it keeps my total cost under 300.00 That mini bar is super bright, just dont want to stick it to my roof.


you can get the permanent mount for the mb30 but might look stupid on a plate that's a lot bigger lol the only thing I don't like about it is that the magnets or the permanent mount only screws into plastic, it makes its own threads type of deal


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Ecco 5200 series LED Rotator Mini Bar, You get the best of both Bright LEDS and Dual Rotator with a Mirror


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If you need any help or advice on your installation, PM me. I've done a ton of installations on Super Duty trucks.


----------



## Gaston (Jun 18, 2014)

*try LED'S*

Are you open to LED'S?? Just up-graded to a Warrior 24" LED LightBar by LUMAX and although I haven't tried it out in real snow yet, it looks really bright and way increases the visibility I had with the regulars. I bought mine here,
http://www.emergencylightsunlimited.com/products/led-lightbars.html
they have them all on sale now but the do have a maximum quantity per buyer. Either way I would definitely stick to LED'S especialy where visibility is an issue. They make great rear lighting.


----------



## IllinoisPS (Sep 10, 2014)

Feniex Cobra Mini Light bar.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Whelen mini justice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

We have a few LED mini bars you can look at, starting at only $99.99! We carry our AWL brand and also the Feniex brand. Our mini bars can be viewed by clicking the following link:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/interior-lightbars/mini-lightbars.html

If you're interested in the Feniex Cobra Mini, my suggestion would be to hold off momentarily. They're redesigning the bar so that it will utilize the new Apollo modules or Cobra modules, and the overall design will be improved.

- Tom


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

All I will say is look at the Sho-Me bars, they are AWESOME !!! And if you have any problems, they just send you a brand new one !!! I had one that was 3 years old and 3 of the LEDs went out, they sent me a whole new bar !!!


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Video? What bar and how much was it?


----------



## Maurie (Sep 15, 2014)

*Go for LED*

I would go for LED over anything else they last up to 5 times as long and consume a fraction of electricity. If your'e looking for affordable LED lightbars try http://www.emergencylightsunlimited.com/led-lightbars.html I have a Lumax from them and am real pleased with the bright lighting coverage.


----------

